# WSDL aus .java



## Zoerre (3. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab hier mal ein wenig herum probiert mit axis2 und wollte eben nur unter Services meine actuelle wsdl Datei angezeigt bekommen. Er zeigt mir dann auf der verlinkung der Apache-Seite immer nur die Description aus der services.xml an. Hätte da jemand ne Idee woran das hängen könnte ???


----------



## kama (3. Feb 2009)

Hi,

da muss man in der servcies WSDL:

```
<parameter name="useOriginalwsdl">true</parameter>
```
 eintragn...dann sollte das gehen.

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Zoerre (3. Feb 2009)

erst mal danke.

Ich habe leider das problem, dass er überhaupt keine wsdl Dateien erstellt weder die meiner Java-Classe noch sonstige. Hab wirklich keine Ahnung was das sein soll...

Ich benutze eclipse und wenn ich da von der Klasse aus einen Webservice erstellen lasse sollte dierer normalerweise auch die Dazugehörige wsdl-Datei erzeugen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht viel davon gesehen...


----------

